

Google could care less about Reader - krogsgard
http://krogsgard.com/2011/google-could-care-less-about-reader/

======
wccrawford
I think they mean "couldn't" and the fact that one of their less popular apps
doesn't support one of their newly-launched beta apps isn't a big surprise.

I'm one of the people who desperately want this added, but I'm not freaking
out over it and claiming Google doesn't care.

------
Djehngo
"Couldn't" as in the contraction of "Could not", carrying the implication that
google is incapable of caring less about Reader than it currently does.

------
iuguy
Integration is one of the biggest bugbears I have with Google plus. All of the
tools I use to consume media support Facebook and Twitter, but none support
Google plus. Last week I quit Facebook for G+, and while I put up with having
to sign in and post manually, it would be an awful lot better if I could share
from flipboard, zite, instapaper or even a bookmarklet.

~~~
toyg
This is because Google Plus is so slick, it makes you forget that it's been
online for less than two months. You're comparing the ecosystem of sites
launched more than FIVE YEARS AGO with a brand new project.

The minute they release the damn API (we're all clamouring for it, but how
long did it take for FB to have an API?), every developer and his dog will
scramble to support it anyway.

------
joebadmo
But they did add the new top navigation bar. And I'm sure adding Google+ to
that list of send to items is not as simple as it sounds. Because Circles is
the best new feature of G+, so there's at least one more step to sending
something to G+ than there is to any of those other services.

I'm hoping there's a deeper integration in store than just being able to add
it from that list, though. The native "share item" link/button with keyboard
shortcuts, hopefully.

And also some sort of unification of Buzz and Reader with G+, so comments on
all three are available on all three. (They should probably just kill Buzz
altogether?)

I like the G+ interface and all, but honestly Reader is a lot faster and
denser and I'm able to get through a lot of information a lot faster. I'm sort
of hoping eventually I won't actually have to go to G+ at all.

------
jacobr
Another interesting thing with Google Reader is that the mobile web app is ten
times better than the native Android app. Wonder why they bother keeping both.

~~~
ddw
Really? I love the native app, especially the new update they just released.
I'm looking at the mobile web version and it's just a list of links to new
posts.

------
krogsgard
My apologies on the poor phrasing. Yes, "couldn't" is what I should have said.
But, I think you get the point.

------
anons2011
>could care less

wat

